# 8GB mit Memtest (Memtest Bootfähigmachen)



## Hyper87 (2. Januar 2011)

*8GB mit Memtest (Memtest Bootfähigmachen)*

hallo ich will meine 8gb ram testen aber mit memtest scheint es nicht zu funktionieren. habe gehört das wenn man memtest auf einem bootfähigen usb stick bzw cd/dvd hat soll es funktionieren stimmt das? 
gibt es auch andere tool mit denen man 8gb ram testen kann ?
und wie kann ich einen usb stick oder cd/dvd bootfähig machen?


----------



## linber (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: 8GB mit Memtest (Memtest Bootfähigmachen)*

Hallo Jamborce,
ich mache das mit dem Programm http://www.memtest86.com/memtest86-3.5a.iso.zip , einfach mit z.B. Nero auf CD Brennen, Bootreienfolge im BIOS ändern und PC neustarten.


----------



## Hyper87 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: 8GB mit Memtest (Memtest Bootfähigmachen)*

ok es funktioniert zwar aber erstens mein prozessor wird nicht richtig erkannt angeblich ist ein athlon 64 eingebaut und L3 cache hat er angeblich auch keinen und mein ram soll mit 630 mhz laufen. 
wird bei dir alles richtig erkannt und wenn ich 8gb drin hab höhrt der test nach 5 sec auf mit 4 geht er sauber durch


----------



## Hyper87 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: 8GB mit Memtest (Memtest Bootfähigmachen)*

warum lassen sich mit memtest unter windos keine 8gb testen


----------



## Hyper87 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: 8GB mit Memtest (Memtest Bootfähigmachen)*

also mit memtest 3.5 funktioniert es einfach nicht richtig 
hast du auch ein image mit der neusten version von memtest ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: 8GB mit Memtest (Memtest Bootfähigmachen)*

Hier gibts Version 4.10, 3.5 ist doch schon etwas betagt. Denk dran beim RAM wird immer der tatsächliche Takt angegeben, also z.B. bei DDR-1066 wären es dann 533 MHz. Warum unter Windows keine 8GB testbar sind? Weil das OS + Programme immer einen bestimmten Teil des RAMs zum arbeiten braucht, wenn du den RAM komplett leeren würdest, schmiert dir wohl der PC ab


----------



## Hyper87 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: 8GB mit Memtest (Memtest Bootfähigmachen)*

ja das weiß ich aber memtest sagt irgend was von das es gar nicht erst möglich ist en test zu starten und mit 4 gb funktioniert alles wunderbar


----------



## Hyper87 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: 8GB mit Memtest (Memtest Bootfähigmachen)*

@ euMelBeumel: danke für deine hilfe es ist wunderbar zu sehen das es doch noch funktioniert hat hehe jetzt kann ich endlich meine 8gb testen im dos modus und sie laufen alle wunderbar so wie es sein muss


----------



## Hyper87 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: 8GB mit Memtest (Memtest Bootfähigmachen)*

alle system daten werden zu 100 % richtig erkannt


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: 8GB mit Memtest (Memtest Bootfähigmachen)*

Vielleicht solltest du dir mal angewöhnen den Ändern-Button zu nutzen … der hat nämlich durchaus einen Sinn!


----------



## Hyper87 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 8GB mit Memtest (Memtest Bootfähigmachen)*

jo da haste eig. recht 

eine frage hab ich noch. soll ich unter config in memtest was ändern oder alles so lassen der test startet ja automatisch wenn ich ins memtest komme


----------

